# Parc du cap St-Jacques Montreal



## AlainL

This is a very nice park in my area, I think it's the biggest park in Montreal but not sure.

Sorry, not much spiders:8o

Testing the new camera


----------



## tarcan

Good shots Alain, nice start considering you do not have any specialized lenses (or you might be hiding something? ). I presume they are all taken with the kit 18-55mm?

Specially the wood pecker, I am surprised you got that shot with this lense, you must have been very close?

Martin


----------



## AlainL




----------



## tarcan

Very nice Alain, you have convinced me, when are we going?

Tiger beetle, very nice, those are so difficult to photograph!

Take care 

Martin


----------



## syndicate

Great photos!You sure you didn't go buy a macro lens?? haha!
Oh and I agree martin those beetles are so hard to capture.I've found some here and every shot I've taken so far is rubbish lol!
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Very nice Alain, you have convinced me, when are we going?
> 
> Tiger beetle, very nice, those are so difficult to photograph!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,

Thanks for the comment 

We can go the 1st of July or the following Saturday if you want.

I saw 2 tiger beetle and took a lot of photos, and that was the only photo that was ok


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> Great photos!You sure you didn't go buy a macro lens?? haha!
> Oh and I agree martin those beetles are so hard to capture.I've found some here and every shot I've taken so far is rubbish lol!
> -Chris


Thanks for the comment Chris 

No macro lens yet, just cropping.

I will buy one soon but these thing cost a arm and a leg.


----------



## agama

those look great


----------



## AlainL

agama said:


> those look great


Thanks a lot


----------



## AlainL

Martin, Amanda and myself went to Cap St-Jacques today and we saw a lot of cool bugs and spiders


----------



## tarcan

was a lot of fun indeed, here are my pictures to complete the post, some animals are obviously the same as Alain, but we do have different ones as well.


----------



## tarcan

Next series of pictures













crab spider is not sharp at all, but it is the only remotly accessible that I got


----------



## tarcan

and to finish the damn tiger beetles... very frustrating



















and happy Canada Day too the Canucks on this site!







Take care

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Next series of pictures


That one came out pretty nice Martin:clap: I'm surprised cause that animal was probably less than 3mm 

I know the tiger beetle made you swear a little bit But the photos are looking great.


----------



## Nerri1029

Wow nice shots both of you 

Can I assume: Male






And female








I need to practice with my new macro lens. *sigh* but very little time.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks for the comment Nerri

Martin had a lot of fun with these one 

According to the book I have, it would be a Tanytarsus sp., and your are correct, first one is a male and second one female.


----------



## AlainL

*More photos*







Look at the dorsal pattern on that one, look like a very scary face


----------



## Spyder 1.0

awesome thread!


----------



## tarcan

Nice new pictures Alain, that opilionid is... strange for lack of better word to describe it.

Also went there this morning, Alain was working, so I was on my own (Amanda is bored to death when I go out and take pictures!).

a small hoverfly drinking the morning dew on a plant








a damsel fly







a lot of these guys mating this morning







doing the dirty deeds


----------



## tarcan

some more of these guys, I really like these insects, I mostly got new shots of the same species of bugs, did not find a lot of diversity today.













one of my favourite ones of the day







that spider again


----------



## tarcan

only opilionid of the day







that bug was interesting













this one, not sure if you guys will like it, just tried to give like a "staring into the abyss" type of look







my favourite one of the day


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Mike 

Very nice photos Martin:clap: the last one is my favorite too.

Looking forward to go back next Saturday.


----------



## AlainL




----------



## tarcan

Alain,

You went back again! You are an addict! Some nice bugs there.

I have no car for the week end as Amanda is gone to Cincinnati, I will try to walk to the Mount Royal unstead!

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Alain,
> 
> You went back again! You are an addict! Some nice bugs there.
> 
> I have no car for the week end as Amanda is gone to Cincinnati, I will try to walk to the Mount Royal unstead!
> 
> Martin


Salut Martin,

Oh yes, I'm addicted Good addiction at lease

A+

Alain


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## Leetplayer

Awsome photos! Very very good skills.


----------



## saltyscissors

niceee i love the ambush bug, how big was it


----------



## AlainL

Leetplayer said:


> Awsome photos! Very very good skills.


Thanks a lot 



saltyscissors said:


> niceee i love the ambush bug, how big was it


Thanks Mating season for these now, They are about 1/4-1/2".


----------



## AlainL




----------



## Nerri1029

very nice.

I like the cricket  and the dragon fly with wings hanging vertical like that ..


----------



## AlainL

Nerri1029 said:


> very nice.
> 
> I like the cricket  and the dragon fly with wings hanging vertical like that ..


Thanks a lot Man


----------



## AlainL




----------



## Simox

wow very nice pictures!!!Good job   !!


----------



## eman

Excellent shots Alain!  

A+

Eman


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## ZergFront

Awesome! When are we going to see your name on National Geographic?  

 That jumping spider looked VERY gravid.


----------



## AlainL

ZergFront said:


> Awesome! When are we going to see your name on National Geographic?
> 
> That jumping spider looked VERY gravid.


Lol, Thanks a lot But I don't think my photos are that nice :8o


----------



## AlainL

Went back to that park today, with Tarcan, Dreamslave and Self defence, it was a lot of fun like usual.

I finally got a macro lens for a very good price, Thanks a lot to Martin who sold me is 100mm


----------



## AlainL

Here's some photos from today.


----------



## Roski

You must have an awesome eye! It's getting colder and the insects aren't coming out as much here... *Beautiful *and diverse thread, really well done! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Roski said:


> You must have an awesome eye! It's getting colder and the insects aren't coming out as much here... *Beautiful *and diverse thread, really well done! :clap:


Thanks a lot for the comment


----------



## AlainL

Here's more


----------



## AlainL




----------



## hellraizor

Is that first one a Downey Woodpecker?


----------

